# Radon Skeen 7.0 2012 Vorstellung & Fragen zu Setup&Bremse



## SKn-Biker (3. März 2013)

***


----------



## SKn-Biker (8. März 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde!
Also falls es hier doch Interessierte (-Skeen-Fahrer) gibt, hier mal meine Erfahrung mit dem heutigen Bremsenumbau:

Ich habe mich letzlich gegen die Shimano XT Scheiben entschieden und statt dessen zu der Formula Scheibe in 203mm gegriffen. 

Umbau funktionierte tadelos: 

*Vorderrad:* Vorderrad ausgebaut, Bremsscheibe ausgetauscht (180mm --> 203mm), Adapter an der Gabel ausgetauscht ( PM 6" to 180mm --> PM 6" to 203mm), Rad eingebaut & Bremssattel zentriert.

*Hinterrad: *Hinterrad ausgebaut, Bremsscheibe ausgetauscht (160mm --> 180mm ehem. VR), PM 6" to 180mm ehem. VR eingebaut. Rad eingebaut & Bremssattel zentriet.

*Nun zur Funktion:*
Ich habe die Kombination zwar lediglich bei mir in der Straße kurz angetestet und noch Feinjustierungen vorgenommen, jedoch bin ich jetzt schon sehr überzeugt. Gerade am HR kann ich die 180mm Bremsscheibe nur wärmstens empfehlen. Ich konnte mir selbst nicht vorstellen, dass der Scheibenwechsel einen so deutlichen Unterschied in der Bremsperformance macht. Hätte ich dies vorher gewusst, hätte ich auf die 203mm am VR verzichtet. Vorne ist es eher grenzwertig (für die RockShox SID). Eigentlich ist die 203mm Scheibe schon überdimensioniert für das leichte Skeen. Aber es funktioniert, die Bremse packt schon jetzt (ohne Einfahren!?!) sehr brutal. Habe noch bei Kurvenfahrten ein leichtes Klingeln, was ich jedoch mit der 180mm auch hatte. Detailreichere Info´s muss ich nun erstmal erfahren. Falls Interesse besteht, werde ich dann weiter berichten.

*Zwischenfazit: *180mm am Hinterrad kann ich nur jedem empfehlen: Kraftvoller als 160mm und dabei sehr Harmonisch. Passt.  

203mm am Vorderrad bedingt empfehlenswert: Für leichte (<80kg) Fahrer mit sensiblen Fingerspitzen fahrbar. Sehr "brutale" Bremskraft. Zickig. Gabel ist fast überfordert. 
Bei schwereren Fahrern wirds es wahrscheinlich nicht gut funktionieren. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (11. März 2013)

Ich fahre die 203V/180H Shimanos IceTec ich liebe es wenn es so extreeeem zupackt. Meine Versicherung die mir die vorderen Zähne bezhalt hat, nachdem sie im Asphalt stecken geblieben ist wohl weniger. ;-P


----------



## SKn-Biker (11. März 2013)

Und wie ist deine Erfahrungen mit den IceTec Scheiben bezüglich Klingeln/Rubbeln? Hätte eigentlich gerne die Shimano-Scheiben genommen, habe mich jedoch von negativen Erfahrungen anderer abschrecken lassen. Das 8.0 hat die XT Bremse, oder ?

Gruß


----------



## Max_V (11. März 2013)

Ja, aber andere Scheiben & Backen. Hab beides umgerüstet, und bin glücklich. Ich bin früher Formula gefahren und die SCHREIT!!!!!, deshalb ist mir die XT nicht unangenehm aufgefallen.

Achja, subjektiv kühler&standfester ist das ganze System. Irgendwie möchte ich noch Stahlflex...denn hinten ist schon ein leichterer Druckpunkt...naja mal schauen.


----------

